
Minimal Linux Live - eterps
http://minimal.linux-bg.org/
======
justincormack
The best designed and implemented of these scripts has always been NetBSD's
build.sh. Builds the whole OS, including base userspace, compiler etc and ISO
images. Configurable. And it cross compiles so you can do the whole thing from
OSX or whatever. It builds all the tools you need to do the build, such as
(cross) compilers etc.

Basically download source then [1] ./build.sh -U -u -m amd64 release

You can change the options too. Very well designed, if you like this sort of
thing. And there is a script to build it all and run the test suite under qemu
just to be sure [2].

[1] [https://www.netbsd.org/docs/guide/en/chap-
build.html](https://www.netbsd.org/docs/guide/en/chap-build.html) [2]
[http://www.gson.org/netbsd/anita/](http://www.gson.org/netbsd/anita/)

~~~
kbaker
For a Linux distro, definitely check out the Yocto Project which has similar
goals. It is quickly taking over the embedded Linux BSP space.

In addition to configuring and building the entire OS base image, including
cross-compiling, managing the base image, including custom third-party
software, testing with a qemu image etc., it also coordinates working with a
team of developers during development by managing build artifacts, and
controls software updates to the new distro after it is deployed by building
apt- or rpm- (or opkg-) style packages automatically.

Maybe a bit of a learning curve, but it is very well documented and has a
large community and some big companies behind it. Definitely worth it for the
flexibility.

\- [https://www.yoctoproject.org/](https://www.yoctoproject.org/) \-
[https://www.yoctoproject.org/docs/current/yocto-project-
qs/y...](https://www.yoctoproject.org/docs/current/yocto-project-qs/yocto-
project-qs.html)

------
vezzy-fnord
You might also be interested in the Aboriginal Linux project, which is similar
in intent, but also devoted to easy cross-compilation:
[http://landley.net/aboriginal/about.html](http://landley.net/aboriginal/about.html)

------
g3
You can try it here:
[http://copy.sh/v86/?profile=custom&cdrom.url=https://dl.drop...](http://copy.sh/v86/?profile=custom&cdrom.url=https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61029208/minimal_linux_live_07-Feb-2015_32-bit.iso)

------
69_years_and
This is really cool - have a read of the tutorial it presents what's going on
in a concise manner. Makes it all seem quite simple... until it gets to the
end. "Nice work" to the author.

------
haneefmubarak
Out of curiosity, what userspace `libc` do you provide?

~~~
tyho
The only userspace application is busybox. I think it is statically linked
against whatever you have installed on the machine doing the build.

~~~
haneefmubarak
So one can't install other applications or build upon the resulting OS? Is it
just for light shell scripting then?

~~~
tyho
You can so long as they have libc statically linked.

------
RexRollman
Nice. I know of some people at the LinuxBBQ forums who should like this.

------
tux
Awesome, I've been looking for mini ubuntu iso. Ubuntu server is good but
still bloated. It should be called Ubuntu Mini or Mini-Linux. Now all we need
is for DigitalOcean to add this and we can use it for development :)

~~~
beagle3
This is unrelated to Ubuntu.

Ubuntu has a minimal install - it's called the net install, it's a short iso,
and it installs much less than a server install.

------
vonuebelgarten
So, a system that automates generating a Linux distro from scratch. Except for
the fun, I can't figure out the application. It doesn't seem to match
Buildroot or Yocto for embedded systems, but people can assume that; I suggest
describing the objectives in the first paragraphs.

~~~
fit2rule
As an old-time user of Linux, I'm surprised by the dis-interest in the idea of
collecting a short, sweet, succinct set of minimal scripts with the intention
of demonstrate the building a new Linux instance. Linux is all about building
ones own distribution, always has been .. unless you have someone else do it
for you.

But this is not a distro. Its more of a porting kit.

It used to be that the only way to use Linux, was to use scripts like this.
Well, it point of fact: all distros are constructed of such mechanics. This is
a very minimal one. The next step would be to put a 10_compiler.sh step in the
pipeline, and then build the kernel again.

This project seems to be a new, fresh look at the game, I suppose. The linux-
from-scratch approach is also a good way to break in newly built hardware in
my experience, too.

If you've got nothing but these scripts, you can .. continuing the tradition
.. continue to put Linux .. just about anywhere.

So, like I said .. a porting kit. Linux All Things.

~~~
mhd
Actually, considering the current state of Linux I wouldn't mind a set of
instructions that details the setup of a more _modern_ base Linux, including
stuff like systemd and udev.

~~~
digi_owl
Linux From Scratch maintains both a classic and systemd based guide these
days.

[http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/)

[http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable-
systemd/](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable-systemd/)

Note also that they have a project similar to the one linked to:
[http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/alfs/](http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/alfs/)

